# Lohnen sich zwei Grafikkarten für eine VR-Brille?



## Rotkaeppchen (13. August 2017)

*Lohnen sich zwei Grafikkarten für eine VR-Brille?*

Hallo zusammen,

sind die VR-Brillen so "schlau", dass man jeden Bildschirm mit einer eigenen Grafikkarte
ansteuern kann? Ich finde dazu in den Weiten des Internets nichts 

Danke im Voraus für Antwort


----------



## N8Mensch2 (13. August 2017)

*AW: Lohnen sich zwei Grafikkaeten?*

Hi, 
hier ist die Antwort zu finden:SLI und VR | Virtual Reality Forum


----------



## HisN (13. August 2017)

*AW: Lohnen sich zwei Grafikkaeten?*

Zur Einführung der VR-Brillen vor Jahren war das mal im Gespräch, aber meines Wissens ist die Technik nie umgesetzt worden.
Zu geringe Priorität für NV.

Stattdessen haben sie die multiplen Renderports für eine Grafikkarte eingeführt


----------



## drstoecker (13. August 2017)

*AW: Lohnen sich zwei Grafikkaeten?*

Sli oder cf macht heute keiner mehr, die Nachteile überwiegen die Vorteile deutlich. Es wird meist nur noch zur rekordjagd beim benchen benutzt.
ich glaube außerdem das vr nur ein nischenprodukt ist, richtig angekommen scheint es nicht zu sein am Markt. Und ehrlich gesagt ich habe da auch kein wirkliches Interesse dran. Ist so ähnlich wie mit 3D, obwohl dort der Hype zwischendurch größer war aber es wurde auch nichts wirkliches unternommen um das richtig zu pushen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (13. August 2017)

*AW: Lohnen sich zwei Grafikkaeten?*



N8Mensch2 schrieb:


> Hi, hier ist die Antwort zu finden:SLI und VR | Virtual Reality Forum





drstoecker schrieb:


> Sli oder cf macht heute keiner mehr, die Nachteile überwiegen die Vorteile deutlich. Es wird meist nur noch zur rekordjagd beim benchen benutzt.


Es ging doch in meiner Anfrage explizit nicht um SLI oder CF, sondern um zwei parallel eingesetzte Grafikkarten, die jeweils für das linke und das rechte Auge berechnen.
Sollte erheblich effektiver sein, als immer alternierend links und rechte nacheinander auf einer Grafikkarte zu berechnen. Vorallem würde man dann auch Systeme wie
FREE Sync oder G-Snyc nutzen können

Aber es scheint ja so, dass es nicht umgesetzt wurde, schaaaaade


----------



## drstoecker (13. August 2017)

*AW: Lohnen sich zwei Grafikkarten für eine VR-Brille?*

@hisn hatte das ja schon geschrieben, außerdem geht das soweit das diese Multi-gpu Technik garnicht mehr unterstützt wird von der neuen AMD Vega Generation.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (15. August 2017)

*AW: Lohnen sich zwei Grafikkaeten?*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Es ging doch in meiner Anfrage explizit nicht um SLI oder CF, sondern um zwei parallel eingesetzte Grafikkarten, die jeweils für das linke und das rechte Auge berechnen.
> Sollte erheblich effektiver sein, als immer alternierend links und rechte nacheinander auf einer Grafikkarte zu berechnen. Vorallem würde man dann auch Systeme wie
> FREE Sync oder G-Snyc nutzen können
> 
> Aber es scheint ja so, dass es nicht umgesetzt wurde, schaaaaade



Die beiden Bilder werden nicht nacheinander berechnet, sondern es werden zwei Ansichten der gleichen Szene parallel erstellt. Eine zweite Grafikkarte könnte zwar auch hier mithelfen, man hätte aber die üblichen Probleme von SFR-Multi-GPU-Betrieb – AFR ist aus Latenzgründen eine schlechte Idee.


----------

